# HELP: Interested in buying a new AR-15



## semo88 (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm interested in buying a new AR-15. I really don't have a lot of knowledge about different brands, and I'm looking for a little input. I want to spend around $600. Will this get me anything decent? Is there a huge difference in a $6-700 dollar gun and a $1300 gun? A buddy of mine just bought a Bushmaster .223 and I really like it...does Bushmaster have anything in my price range? ANY input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

good luck finding an ar for 600 bucks. your bottom of the barrel is about 900 bucks. an average is 1200.


----------



## semo88 (Oct 18, 2007)

Dang...

Well that's good to know, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

600 bucks youd be able to get a mini 14. they arent that accurate. the target rifles are accurate but they are less than an ar


----------



## semo88 (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm mainly looking for something to do a little shooting here at the house with, and to pop a few coyotes. I don't "need" an AR, but they're just sweet looking guns and I've always wanted one....too bad about the pricing...


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

if you know hwo to shoot, you wont need a second shot.


----------



## semo88 (Oct 18, 2007)

But either way, there really aren't many or any AR's available in my price range?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I have seen a few AR's for 700 recently. They are the A2 version but still not a bad price. I say buy a lower receiver then a kit from a company like model1sales.com. Then go to AR15.com and check out the how to build a AR. The kits from M1S have fully assembled uppers so you do not need a torkwrench. Or any tools besides a small hammer and a screw driver.

Chuck Norris has banned rainbows from the state of North Dakota.


----------



## semo88 (Oct 18, 2007)

I'd really just prefer to buy one assembled, not do the kit thing.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

in your price range check out the keltec for a complete rifle. Stay away from the mini 14. they are junk. If you want an ar buy a lmt complete lower. you can get a collapsible stock and standard trigger lower for 312. I would go with a LMT sopmod lower with 2 stage match trigger complete for 512 and buy a complete upper in a month or two. It goes together with 2 push pins.


----------



## semo88 (Oct 18, 2007)

Nothing I could just walk in and buy though?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

What ever your going to do I would recommend doing it fast. They say that DPMS and others have a six month waiting list. I think we will have the assault weapons ban before then, and this time will be permanent. If you want to own one this is the last time in the history of the United States that you will be able to get one. You may have less than a month left.


----------



## semo88 (Oct 18, 2007)

Politics aside, I don't believe a ban will be put in effect any time soon, that's just scare tactics. There are more pressing issues than guns :roll:

I guess I'll just have to go looking at a couple gun shops tomorrow.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

semo88 do not fool your self their hate of guns runs deep. Sure there are more pressing issues but hate can win out. I would not hesitate on this one. The happy times are over.

Any of the built guns will suite your needs.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

realistically for 600 you will wind up with a used, amateur built franken gun that is on the rack because it is a problem.

A keltec su-16 will be in the 500 range. Check out your dealer or go on gunbroker.com and buy and pay your dealer the fee to transfer if he can't get you one. The will usually charge 15.00 to 25.00 to receive one and do the transfer.


----------



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

semo88 said:


> Politics aside, I don't believe a ban will be put in effect any time soon, that's just scare tactics. There are more pressing issues than guns :roll:
> 
> I guess I'll just have to go looking at a couple gun shops tomorrow.


Semo, _it is when there are more pressing issues _that bans like what could soon happen are made into law. "Scare tactics" are buzz words - don;t fall prey to them. Review the voting history of the man and party and it should reveal to you a very good possibility of not only bans on "assault" rifles, but strict limitations on ammunition too.

There is a real possibility that the ban can return. If you really like the AR, it's time to splurge


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It's not like Washington can only do one thing at a time. It's on Obama's web page, and one of his priorities. That's nothing to worry about though Semo88 I think you should take your time.  When you get one tell us what you got and what it cost OK?


----------



## tactical_hunter (Jan 2, 2009)

go to gun shows i consistently see them going for under 900. and all ar-15's are pretty much the same i own a bushmaster and a stag. love them both


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Buy a stripped lower receiver for about $150 (if you can find one). Put it away in the safe until you get the money to buy the rest of the parts. You can buy complete uppers ready to shoot that all you have to do is put it on the lower. A butt-stock or lower parts kit should be easy enough to do on your own. If that is a problem, you can always buy a complete lower with butt-stock. These run around $350ish. Then all you need to do is put the upper on, and BANG--ready to go.

It is the lower receiver that the FFL regulates. NOW IS THE TIME TO BUY IF YOU EVER PLAN ON OWNING ONE---EVER!!!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

How can they ban some thing forever? Isn't that kind of impossible? When the balance of power swings back in a good direction couldn't the impending ban be lifted????


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

laite319 said:


> How can they ban some thing forever? Isn't that kind of impossible? When the balance of power swings back in a good direction couldn't the impending ban be lifted????


Full auto was banned in 1936. If they make any ban permanent it's possible to change back, but very hard. The last time the republicans and the NRA were able to attach a sunset clause. They think this time they can make it permanent like the full auto ban.

I have had a DPMS for about a year. I know if we get a ban the price will go beyond what I paid for it. However, I don't know if I dare wait until then if they also ban transfer. Then I could not sell it, or pass it on to my kids. I better make up my mind soon.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

well guy hope is not all gone dpms makes a few modles around 700 and olympic arms makes a modle with a carry handle the plinker pluss for 650 and I have seen stags for around 750, hell I just personally picked up an armalite for 840 I'm shure I could have done better if I had shopped around , in other states they are hard to find but here in michigan they are plentiful thank the lord and I also stopped in indiana at a gun shop down on the border with louisville kentuckey called kesslers and wowser they had literally thousands in stock and at awsome prices all brand spanken new


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> I have had a DPMS for about a year. I know if we get a ban the price will go beyond what I paid for it. However, I don't know if I dare wait until then if they also ban transfer. Then I could not sell it, or pass it on to my kids. I better make up my mind soon.


Say they put a ban like this into place very soon. Do you think this would or could be applied to all the thousands of orders all ready made, or would they have to grandfather those in?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

laite319 said:


> > I have had a DPMS for about a year. I know if we get a ban the price will go beyond what I paid for it. However, I don't know if I dare wait until then if they also ban transfer. Then I could not sell it, or pass it on to my kids. I better make up my mind soon.
> 
> 
> Say they put a ban like this into place very soon. Do you think this would or could be applied to all the thousands of orders all ready made, or would they have to grandfather those in?


With the majority in congress and a president of the same party they can do about anything they want to. I thought it might happen right away, but perhaps they will let the press blow up a few incidents to get public support. I'm sure if enough sportsmen get off their duff and call their congressman or representative they may think twice. You know how it goes though, many don't want to think about politics. They will just go on their merry way shooting geese, coyote, deer, until someone comes to their door and says turn in your gun. Then all of a sudden they will be interested.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Remember, when Clinton got in the first thing he did was allow gays in the military. I don't think anyone would argue that was the most pressing issue of the time, but he had to do something to appease his base. A "thank you", so to speak.

Obama will be in the same situation, only worse. I don't envy him in that he has the eyes of all minorities on him fully expecting ALL of their special interests addressed ASAP.

He may decide to pull a Clinton right off the bat, and I would not be surprised one bit if he picked the ant-gun lobby to appease. But it will have to be quick, as he will have to, for the first time in his public life, stop riding the fence on every issue and decide what he thinks about Israel. 

Oh, and anyone who is seriously wondering what _CAN_ be done concerning gun ownership should read California gun laws.

In case you've forgotten, California is bound by the same Constitution as the rest of us....and what's an AR going for there these days? :wink:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't doubt the fact that they can ban guns at all, and I have been to both England and Australia so I have heard about their troubles. I just haven't taken the time to learn much about the process here. I am worried because DPMS has been so damn slow getting my LR-260 to me, and now I have a 5.56 Sportical coming too. I want to make sure I can get my rifles if they put a ban in place soon.


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

csquared, im sure that is a state legislation, not a national legislation that prohibits AR's and other guns. the president has little to no jurisdiction over state matters so you cant go blaming the president for that. you dont like that problem with california law, then go somewhere else.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

bryan_huber said:


> csquared, im sure that is a state legislation, not a national legislation that prohibits AR's and other guns. the president has little to no jurisdiction over state matters so you cant go blaming the president for that. you dont like that problem with california law, then go somewhere else.


It's clear you have no idea what Csquare was talking about. The United States Constitution supersedes any state constitution. The states only possess power left to it by Federal powers. Federal powers are named, and it states in the constitution that anything not named to the federal is a state power. We all are bound by the second amendment yet California is defying the rights of their citizens under the U S constitution. The United States Constitution is not being adhered to in California or Washington DC. Perhaps other places too, but these two come to mind. It is the duty of someone in Washington to tell California no way.
Maybe I have not paid enough attention, but you tell Csquare if he doesn't like c
California go somewhere else. I wasn't aware he was in California. Is that right CSquare? I may have missed that in some of your posts. For some reason I was thinking you were in Grand Forks.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm in Illinois, Plainsman, and thanks for watching my back. :wink:

I think Bryan should read some of my posts before he picks a fight. If he did he would quickly learn I would be one of the _last _ones here to blame anything on our President...whomever it might be.

I actually paid attention in history and social studies (that's what they called it back in my day), and I have a pretty good understanding of which knuckleheads in Washington to blame. 

And Bryan, you'll soon learn you need not read _anything_ into my posts. I usually try pretty hard to say what I mean. But like Plainsman has tried to explain to you, the problem with CA law is not that the people living there have allowed it to happen, it's that the people who *DON'T *live there have !!!!!


----------



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm still reading to try to find where there was _any blame _placed on the President (Elect)....... I guess I missed it....again!

The OP wants to buy an AR, but the price is prohibitive at this time. I've been there on any number of things I've wanted or needed. But again, there is certainly a real possibility of losing the chance at getting one.

When it comes to 1st, 2nd, and 5th Amendment rights, with the incoming administration and Congress, Americans are looking down the rather large barrel of a loaded gun. It may or may not fire, but it sure is scary to be in the sights of!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Many of us would agree more if we would read more closely.



> the president has little to no jurisdiction over state matters





> you dont like that problem with california law, then go somewhere else.





> I'm still reading to try to find where there was any blame placed on the President (Elect)....... I guess I missed it....again!


Your right StretchNM your not finding a place where anyone blamed the President (elect ) because no one did. Bryan Huber only explained that the President couldn't do anything about California law.

People disagree often, but most sportsmen agree on the uselessness of an assault weapons ban. We need to be united so for goodness sake read more closely and don't argue about things you have invented in your own mind through careless reading.

I don't intend this post to further debate, quite the opposite. I hope it makes people serious enough to read closely resulting in agreement more often. I see a lot of conflict in many threads/forms caused by good people misunderstanding each other. Please take this as constructive criticism.

semo88, you do need to act quickly on this. You should be able to get a good AR for $750. You could order a DPMS Flat top (I think it's called the Low Pro) for about $750. Your wait will be about six months. With any luck at all we should have six months. I hope. Be careful on used guns. With all the frenzy to get AR's right now it will be a good time for people to dump junk buyers.



> I'm in Illinois, Plainsman


You know I should have remembered that. Now I wonder who I got mixed up with. Oh, I'll bet it's JustAnotherDog that is from Grand Forks. Old timers disease I guess.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

On junk AR's do not buy Hessy or Vulcan Arms. They are the same company and they are junk. Just do a quick search on them if you do not believe me. The famous quote "the horror the horror" Will be flowing in your mind.

Chuck Norris will attain statehood in 2009. His state flower will be the Magnolia.


----------



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

........



> I'm still reading to try to find where there was any blame placed on the President (Elect)....... I guess I missed it....again!


Your right StretchNM your not finding a place where anyone blamed the President (elect ) because no one did. Bryan Huber only explained that the President couldn't do anything about California law.

People disagree often, but most sportsmen agree on the uselessness of an assault weapons ban. We need to be united so for goodness sake read more closely and don't argue about things you have invented in your own mind through careless reading.
..........[/quote]

Plainsman, I was being sarcastic in replying to Mr. Huber. There was no blame placed on the President or President (elect), that was clearly what he "read into" Csquared's post. My point was simply to echo Csquared when he clarified what he typed (and did not type) earlier. I'm guilty - it was a failed attempt at sarcastic humor 

....and further I meant to implore Semo to splurge on the weapon if he really wants it lest he risk losing the oppurtunity forever (which is the essence of the thread).


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> Now I wonder who I got mixed up with. Oh, I'll bet it's JustAnotherDog


I'm honored ! :wink:

:beer:


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow, where did this thread go.
This is what I have been told so take it as you will. Executive Order ????
will take effect on 21 January. I don't know what it says but I have been told by someone who does, if you want an AR-15, get one before the 21st. If you have one on back order it will be canceled.
I have been looking on the internet and just got back from the gun show in Fargo and there are almost NO guns or lower receivers to be had. 
Wheter this Executive Order actually takes effect is to be seen, but everyone who keeps track of that sort of thing has been stocking up on ammo and buying AR's and parts. The guys I know who ALWAYS have AR's on hand have been sold out for over 2 months and even they can't get any more.
If you can find one for under a thousand in the next couple weeks, I would say grab it and run.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

heck guys here in michigan there seems to be no shortage as of yet I was at the local gun shop and he still had about a dozen in stock same with a few other shops I have stopped by


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

The biggest gun shop in Illinois is owned by a friend of mine, and I stopped in the other day and he said the rate they are selling guns makes the effect of the crime bill on sales in '94 pale in comparison. His AR's are gone, and new ones are 4 to 6 months out.

I may be asking you guys from Michigan for a favor, as I'm sure I'll be hearing about guys wanting some pretty badly down here. I'm not buying any more AR's as I'm not sure it's a wise investment. Very possibly could turn out to be the most expensive, _worthless_ toys in the safe :wink:

Sure hope I'm way off on that one. Also hope you guys in right-to-carry states are doing just that, because I would bet my savings on the fact we are one public shooting away from an all out ban on some guns regardless of which way Mr. Obama is leaning right now, so it's never been more important for the good guys to prevent the bad guys from hurting anyone than it is now!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

StretchNM, I understand what your saying. Been there on my humor more often than I care to admit. Right now I am so tuckered from shoveling snow that about anything might go right over my head.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I still can't belive that there is a shortage of AR's. In tiny little Devils Lake ND the gun dealer has been selling them like hot cakes. Granted there are only 2-3 different models, but he seems to be able to get them quite easily.



> I don't know what it says but I have been told by someone who does, if you want an AR-15, get one before the 21st. If you have one on back order it will be canceled.


Wow, I really hope you got some bad info Starky!!!!!


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

hey guys I just saw this add in the back of the predator extreme magazine about california ar 15 ownership and that now you can legally own one that the ban was deened unlawful back in 2001 check it out its a gun dealers sight www.tenpercentfirearms.com I thaught it was interesting the dealership is in california so they should be correct


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

There is a 15 on bismanonline that is a hesse do not buy it. They have a rep for being shotty rifles and they have no customer service.


----------

